
Texas Official After Harvey: The Red Cross Was Not There - aaronbrethorst
https://www.propublica.org/article/texas-official-after-harvey-the-red-cross-was-not-there
======
dawnbreez
This needs more attention. Organizations often respond to public outcry by
stopping whatever triggered the outcry, and voting with our wallets only works
if all consumers are aware of issues like this.

